# Miscarriage and drugs



## HillBill (Nov 16, 2012)

Hi everyone, 

This is most likely a silly question and I know I am being paranoid but...

I have been doing ivf for 7 years and finally after using an egg donor I am currently 11 weeks pregnant. 
So happy and grateful but of course I am scared and worried about my scan this Saturday. 
I've had a 7 week scan already and saw heartbeat and everything looked fine but now like most people I am scared that I will get to the hospital and find bad news. 

I'm on daily Clexane and Lubion progesterone injections and wondered if they would disguise any bleeding that may occur? Fingers crossed so far I've had no bleeding but of course being paranoid it may be the drugs stopping this?

Please help and set my mind at rest! 😀

Thank you!


----------



## bundles (Jul 16, 2011)

Hello honey  

Congratulations on your pregnancy !!! I had Clexane throughout both my pregnancies & I can assure you that if you were bleeding, Clexane would make it more noticeable !! No bleeding is definitely good news so try to relax - yes I know, easier said than done   Don't worry, we've all been there  

Bundles xx


----------



## HillBill (Nov 16, 2012)

Thank you Bundles. Definitely made me feel better. Xx


----------



## annasss (Feb 8, 2017)

Hello dear! Your story is incredible? may I ask how many cycles have you been done? I only can imagine what you have been through!
My congrats to your pregnancy! Finally, you've got it!!!!!! You deserve to be happy as all ladies here. I wish I could also be pregnant as you. Unfortunately, my bloods showed negative result.
Any way, you have to be strong, don't worry. The God already gave this child so be just happy and thankful to him.
Good luck

Post edited to remove unnecessary quoting


----------



## HillBill (Nov 16, 2012)

Hiya, yes I can't even believe it, it's been years of blood sweat and tears! My husband and i aren't even allowing ourselves to get excited about it yet.  We have the 12 week scan this Saturday so fingers crossed. 
I think we did about 7 regular ivf's and then moved to donor. It's so crazy how after all this time it worked on my last egg. We were going to have to stop if this one didn't work. 
I'm so sorry you got a negative. I have been there so many times. 
Don't give up though, your time will come. My husband always used to say to me "next time it will work, we ARE going to be parents". Just got to try and keep positive. I wish you all the luck in the world.


----------

